# 909 Power Tools



## MOwood (Jan 17, 2008)

I was just perusing the net wishing for a new sliding miter saw when I came across the 909 10" sliding miter saw on the Sears website. It seemed pretty reasonably priced for a dual bevel saw but I have never heard of 909 Tools before. Anyone know anything about them? Who makes them? Are they reliable? etc. etc.

Greg


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

I've never heard of 909, but I'll throw somethign out there… I bought a Ridgid miter saw a few years ago after debating about what I wanted. I started looking at 10" sliders, then 12" sliders, etc. I settled on a 12" non-sliding saw. In retrospect, I easily could have gotten a 10" non-sliding saw & saved some money. 10" are generally going to be a little more accurate, & non-sliding saws are more accurate than sliding. Think about what capacity you REALLY need before making a decision. Also, if you have a table saw you can make a crosscut sled & have all the capacity you need. I looked at that 909 saw - it's $200. For that price you could get a very nice Makita 10" or something comparable. If I had it to do over again I'd do that..


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

Are they not the same company that brought us the wonders of the i-drill? Global Power Brands International Pty Ltd

I would steer clear. Looks like Chinese knock offs, good luck ever finding parts.


----------



## MOwood (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for your input guys! I do agree that it is likely Chinese knock off and since I am wanting to replace my Harbor Freight Chinese knock off I will look at something else. I like the versatility of of the sliders but I need to focus more on precision. My workshop is small so I am limited on space when using my table saw for cross cuts. I will keep my eye out for the best deal.


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

Now is an ideal time to be considering used tools. A lot of contractors are selling tools as they are out of work, a lot of regular folks are selling off their unused tools as well, so prices are down. Even my local pawn shops, which are NOT known for having a large supply of tools, has a decent selection.


----------



## MOwood (Jan 17, 2008)

That is an excellent point. I have been watching Craigslist but didn't think about pawn shops, I may have to check them out. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## hardwired56 (Aug 6, 2007)

I realize this is a late reply, but I just found out who makes 909 brand tools. This is cut and paste from a Canadian tool site…hope this helps someone.

About 909:

909 Power tools use magnesium casting, titanium, high-tech composites, and laser guidance systems to bring you the LIGHTEST, STRONGEST, and most PRECISE power tools available on the market today with an extra emphasis on value. Designed and built by the same people that build Triton, the 909 series utilizes all the important components and concepts from Triton, while making small modifications for the sake of economy. If you are a casual do it yourselfer but want to feel like a million bucks when you complete your honey do list. This line of tools is for you. All the quality, durability and dependability of Triton. Made by the same people. Made for you. (http://www.prlog.org/11125585-complete-professional-power-tools-for-perfectionists-now-available-at-wwwhardwaretoolscanadacom.html)


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It seems sears has lots of choices on miter saws. I prefer not to buy tools from sears but if it works for you go for it.
http://www.sears.com/tools-bench-stationary-power-tools-miter-saws/s-1021247?keyword=sliding+miter+saws&viewItems=25&autoRedirect=true&redirectType=CAT_REC_PRED

-W James Brokenbourgh Custom furniture maker http://artisticwoodstudio.com


----------

